# Columbus, OH--Rickenbacker International Airport (LCK)



## Matt.H (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone headed to *The Gathering of Mustangs & Legends  *(27th through the 30th)?  

 http://www.gml2007.com/

It's a little late to be posting this considering its happening pretty soon but I was curious if anyone that was a part of the forum was going to be there.

I am.  I wouldn't miss this for almost anything.  This will be the first time shooting Aviation since acquiring my X-700 (My first time shooting at an Airshow PERIOD!).  So it's going to be quite an interesting experience.


----------

